# Pronunciation: 蛋塔



## yuechu

大家好！

How do you pronounce the word 蛋塔 in Chinese? I know that the character 塔 should be pronounced tǎ but are they also referred to as dàntá?
Thanks!


----------



## Lydia Qiu

As far as I know, this is the only correct way to pronounce this word: 蛋挞 dan4  ta3 . Hope it helps.


----------



## yuechu

I learnt the word years ago when my Chinese skills were not as good, so that's probably why I thought it might be different.
Thanks for your reply, Lydia Qiu!


----------



## albert_laosong

Never heard it pronounced as ta2 which sounds rather strange  , and the correct characters should be 蛋挞, not蛋塔。


----------



## Cicet

BUT,
The thing is,
You learn it by book or others, it is ta3.
In real world,
If you pronounce it dàn ta3, you are good.
If you pronounce it dàn ta (in neutral tone, but don’t let voice down) you are native.
(And maybe the neutral tone in last word is the answer of everything?


----------



## SuperXW

Cicet said:


> If you pronounce it dàn ta (in neutral tone, but don’t let voice down) you are native.
> (And maybe the neutral tone in last word is the answer of everything?


I've heard someone who don't recognize 挞 says da2.
But never heard anyone pronounce the neutral tone for this one (Shenzhen, Beijing).
It is a transliteration of "tart". It should be stressed. I can't imagine how people use the neutral tone.


----------



## individuuuuuu

I would be happy to point out that the *only* correct pronunciation of the character 挞 is *tà* rather than the one in the third tone!
However in everyday conversations in Chinese mainland you probably would never hear people pronounce it correctly (in the word 蛋挞 only. When it comes to 鞭挞 I believe most of us can make the right pronunciation). So I think it might be ok (and rather natural) for you to ("mis")pronunce it in the third tone, but it is also good for you, and rather important for native Mandarin speakers, to know the correct pronunciation.


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> [T]he correct characters should be 蛋挞, not 蛋塔.


Here the reverse holds.

There are a variety of tarts, many of which, in my opinion, vaguely resemble 塔 at first glance:

​


----------



## individuuuuuu

SimonTsai said:


> Here the reverse holds.
> 
> There are a variety of tarts, many of which, in my opinion, vaguely resemble 塔 at first glance:
> 
> View attachment 37006​


这种的确叫水果塔，但是egg tart的规范称呼就是蛋挞。


----------



## Skatinginbc

港澳稱蛋撻，台湾稱蛋塔，撻為粵語音譯，塔為國語音譯。


yuechu said:


> How do you pronounce the word 蛋塔 in Chinese?


dan4 ta3 in 國語


----------



## lightheart

If you look up a Chinese dictionary, you’ll find that 蛋挞 should pronounced like “dàn tà”, but in daily use, people commonly use “dàn ta3”(at least I’ve only heard this version from my friends)


----------



## Skatinginbc

有邊讀邊, 把撻讀錯也該讀成達da2, 怎麼會冒出個ta3?  除非是學台胞說dan4 ta3, 倣港人寫成蛋撻, 結果就以為蛋撻讀dan4 ta3。


----------



## lightheart

Skatinginbc said:


> 有邊讀邊, 把撻讀錯也該讀成達da2, 怎麼會冒出個ta3?  除非是學台胞說dan4 ta3, 倣港人寫成蛋撻, 結果就以為蛋撻讀dan4 ta3。


因为我自己和我认识的人一般都是读的dàn tǎ。

在百度贴吧上有这样一篇帖子：
“ 很多人都喜欢吃蛋挞（dàn tà）。然而，绝大多数人都将它读成了“dàn tǎ”。”

高三网上一篇文章里面是这么写的：
蛋挞拼音：dàn tà。是一种以蛋浆做成馅料的西式馅饼；台湾称为蛋塔，“挞”是英文“tart”的音译，意指馅料外露的馅饼（相对表面被饼皮覆盖，馅料密封的批派馅饼）（pie）；蛋挞即以蛋浆为馅料的"tart”。你知道蛋挞的正确读音吗？是dàn tà不是dàn tǎ哦！


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 有邊讀邊, 把撻讀錯也該讀成達da2, 怎麼會冒出個ta3?  除非是學台胞說dan4 ta3, 倣港人寫成蛋撻, 結果就以為蛋撻讀dan4 ta3。


有可能，但不知道为什么台湾蛋塔没有把字同时传过来，有点奇怪


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 为什么台湾蛋塔没有把字同时传过来


因為 egg tart 是廣東產物,  譬如, 類似English custard tart的港式蛋撻和類似Portuguese pastel de nata 的葡式蛋撻。港澳既是發祥地, 大陸同胞最先在書面上看到的便是港澳當地的寫法（如： 當地的招牌、 菜單等等）。 '

蛋撻於大陸普及其實歸功於台商連鎖店。1998年肯德基大中國區總裁 蘇敬軾（台灣人）向葡式蛋撻發明人Andrew Stow 的華人妻子瑪嘉烈 Margaret Wong 購買了recipe,  取得「澳門瑪嘉烈蛋撻」的獨家代理。自此，華人圈的肯德基開始銷售蛋撻,  廣告字幕雖照產地習慣寫蛋撻,  發音卻照台灣習慣讀「蛋塔」。因「撻」不是常用字,  很多人不會, 再加上「蛋撻」是方言借詞, 大眾也搞不清正確念法, 廣告寫撻讀塔張冠李戴,  也沒人說話。


----------

